# Trying to find a keylogger on my computer



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

OK here is my situation, I think that someone has put a keylogger on my computer. One of the programs that is used at my house (myspace), keeps showing that my friend that I live with is logged on at different times when she is not. At first we assumed that someone had gotten her password so we changed it, within about 2 hours of changing it, that person was logged on again, but it wasn't her. I sent a message to her on my other computer and right after that they logged off. So my question is, if it is a key logger, then how to I find it and if its not, then what else could it be.

Thank you
Phil


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Phil, I wouldn't assume a myspace page hack is automatically a keylogger on your computer. It is possible but myspace has become a breeding ground for hacks and a lot of people have had problems with their accounts being tampered with. I ran into a situation where someone (or some program) was sending obscene messages to people on my friends list. I changed the password but it was broken into again. I closed that account and opened a new one and basically just took the time to mirror my old account and re-add the people on the "friends list" and I haven't had a problem since. Other people have similar stories about myspace hacks. Also, is it that her page shows the icon that she's logged on when she's not and none of her information was tampered with? If so it could simply be a malfunction of myspace itself. Sometimes I will sign on and it will say "you have new comments" or something but nothing will be there. Myspace quirks up a lot.


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Most times no information has been tampered with, at least thats the way it looks, but in her mail it says that her mail has been read, when she hasn't read them. Could that just be Myspace incorrectly tagging the message?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

Okay, if you're getting the "online now" icon and mail is marked as read when she hasn't read them then someone is probably getting into the account. I'd still lean towards the myspace hacks over a keylogger on your computer though. Are there any other password sensitive programs that you can monitor to see if they're being accessed: e-mail, AIM or other instant messengers, forum logins, ect? If someone has a keylogger on your computer it's strange that they'd access myspace but not your other info unless they're specifically targeting myspace for their own reasons. What antivirus are you using? I switched from Norton to BitDefender and it found two virus infections that Norton had missed. I just recently switched programs and from the research I did it seems that Kaspersky, BitDefender, AVG, and Panda are some of the more popular programs out there now. If you're not running a quality antivirus program I'd suggest investing in one and see if it picks up any malware during a scan. If you do have adequate security in place there's a program called HijackThis where you download a log and people on this site can decipher if there's any malware in the log. My knowledge on that is extremely limited however there is a forum on this site for HJT help. Additionally, this guy's article is great for general security know how...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html 

If you can't locate any keylogger try closing that myspace account and starting a new one. It's a royal pain but when my account got hacked I just scrapped it and the new one has been problem free going on a year now. You're not the only one trust me I've heard many stories of myspace accounts getting cracked.


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I think they are specifically targetted that account (jealous ex), well that is my theory. They may be reading the emails too, use yahoo, but I know that you can mark an email as unread so it looks like it hasn't been opened at all. Been reading up on windows live space, seems like its about the same as myspace, but maybe not as may hacks as myspace is getting now.

thanks for the information.

Phil


----------

